# LDV ( Lakes Damper Van) aka Lurch



## Big bed camper (May 9, 2013)

Finally got the damper useable and went away for a lads reunion in the lake district ( Nether wasdale) Had the most comfortable two nights sleep since I came out of hospital 7 months ago!
Still a couple of leaks in the front to sort but not coming from the screen after sealing it for the 3rd time!
This was my first ride out above about 20 miles and pleased to say for a big old van it went superbly, it romped up the hills in the lakes like a gazelle on heat and never misssed a beat. Whilst not particularly pretty as vans go as long as it remains reliable I will be happy with it.
Hopefully the pictures attached give some ideas of what it looks like in and out. Still some trimming to do, awning to attach, second leisure battery to possibly fit, overhead cab storage door and trim to sort, and laminate floor to lay.
It originally came with curtains which I used for the seat/mattress covers. Instead of curtains I made removable window panels from polystyrene covered in reflective bubble wrap material on the window side and trimmed to match the inside, they seem to work well. Led lighting runs under the cupboards.
should be off to Wells are a week on Saturday for a long weekend, looking forward to it.
Ann and I also got married on April 6th and used it as the wedding car! Unfortunate sign by the front of the van upon leaving the registry office!
The piccies are in no particular order. The criteria for the van was abig bed, we used to have a caravan and at 6ft 3 I found the bed in that a squeeze, so Lurch has a 6 foot 5 by 6 footish wide  bed, the rest of the interior was worked around that requirement. Loads of under bed storage as a result. Toilet in cupboard by door. All water moved onboard so  exterior fittings on body now redundant apart from gas bottle access ( this is in the red metal box visible in one pcture). Depending on use throughout the colder part of the year I may look into a propex or similar at some point. I also have a solar panel to fit to help leisure battery charging when the engine is not running.


----------



## Neckender (May 9, 2013)

Nice van but who's having a piddle:danger: behind the van in picture 9.

John.


----------



## GRWXJR (May 9, 2013)

Hello,

I have a (relatively recently acquired) LDV Convoy campervan (van, not minibus conversion though) as well.

Like yours mine had a leak and a wet cab floor / carpet when I got it.  I did some web research and it seems the 2 most likely leak points are

1)  The windscreen rubber (which splits at the corners - mine has and Sikkaflex silicon gloop filled the cracks & sorted it)
2)  The seals around the wiper arms (the wiper rack & motor are inside the cab behind the scuttle, so if there's a leak round where they penetrate the scuttle the water runs straight down into the footwells).

I'm told that water can run onto the relays above the passenger front wheelarch and cause issues there too.


----------



## Big bed camper (May 9, 2013)

GRWXJR said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a (relatively recently acquired) LDV Convoy campervan (van, not minibus conversion though) as well.
> 
> ...




Screen rubber done, wiper spindles and dummies done. Got to seal seems from wing to valance under screen as been told that can cause issues as well. Need to reseal glass lid to body at rear end as I think that is allowing water in onto  rear o/s window frame, only a slow drip but a drip none the less.


----------



## phillybarbour (May 10, 2013)

Looks like a great job well done, love the added picture of the dog!


----------



## mumumum4 (May 11, 2013)

Looks great. Totally different from ours, but then we needed room for 4 to sleep. We had the wet front floor problem too, which was caused by the seals around the wiper arms leaking. It didn't help that the van sits reversed into our drive which slopes towards the house, causing the water to sit in the wee cup at the front of the seal. 

Have fun with Lurch

Alison


----------



## Sparks (May 11, 2013)

Post Deleted


----------



## mariesnowgoose (May 11, 2013)

artheytrate said:


> Nice van but who's having a piddle:danger: behind the van in picture 9.
> 
> John.



Great minds think alike!  :lol-061:

Smart work, well done Big bed


----------



## Big bed camper (May 11, 2013)

Sparks said:


> Love the idea of going to your wedding in the van, well done.
> I like the picture taken at Seascale car park, it's where I come from



I will be back there next May bank holiday, as I have been for the last 10 or so years! I regard it as my chill weekend.


----------

